# Vegas, baby...VEGAS



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

24 hours. I can't wait.:aportnoy:

https://img404.imageshack.us/my.php?image=swingcloseuprw6.jpg

Sorry. Just had to get that off my chest.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Mark,

Should we begin collecting funds for your bail? 

Karl


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

Mark, What happens in Vegas, stays in Vegas...unless you take Karl up on his offer to raise your bail


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

Karl,

You're money and you don't even know it.

medwards,

Mrs. Mark from Plano is a lawyer and is going along. Depending on the type of trouble I get into she might be able to get me out. That said, I'm keeping Karl's phone number handy just in case.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Mark,

Just avoid any dealings with OJ memorablia and you should be ok. Mrs. Mark From Plano should keep you out of big trouble and remember, unlike Austin Powers, don't hit on 20!

Karl


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

Karl89 said:


> Mark,
> 
> Just avoid any dealings with OJ memorablia and you should be ok. Mrs. Mark From Plano should keep you out of big trouble and remember, unlike Austin Powers, *don't hit on 20*!
> 
> Karl


I find it's better if you just don't ask what her age is. (There's never a rimshot around when you need one).


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Not only don't hit on 20 (OH BEHAVE!), do not split 10s!

Have a great time and spend some cash on clothes, wine, and food too!


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Do invite Howard to your Texas Hold Em Table.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Mark, I beat you here. At the Mirage...heading downstairs for drinks with a client.:aportnoy: 

Hard eight! Hard eight! Daddy needs a new pair of AEs!!!!


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

Careful, I hear OJ is at the Palms.


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

TMMKC said:


> Mark, I beat you here. At the Mirage...heading downstairs for drinks with a client.:aportnoy:
> 
> Hard eight! Hard eight! Daddy needs a new pair of AEs!!!!


We're staying downtown (at the GN), but we'll be at the Mirage on Saturday night to see Ray Romano at the 10:30 show. We may shake a few bones while we're there. Mrs. Mark from Plano likes to throw the dice, but getting her to do it on the strip at a $15 table is a stretch. She likes downtown where she can walk across the street to Binions to play some $3 craps.

Personally I can find a blackjack table to my likeing just about anywhere. :devil:


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

LeatherSOUL said:


> Careful, I hear OJ is at the Palms.


Just don't tell him your room number...or about that autographed jersey you have up there.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Mark from Plano said:


> We're staying downtown (at the GN), but we'll be at the Mirage on Saturday night to see Ray Romano at the 10:30 show. We may shake a few bones while we're there. Mrs. Mark from Plano likes to throw the dice, but getting her to do it on the strip at a $15 table is a stretch. She likes downtown where she can walk across the street to Binions to play some $3 craps.
> 
> Personally I can find a blackjack table to my likeing just about anywhere. :devil:


At least your wife likes to gamble...count your blessings. Mine just finds great sport in haunting the Forum Shops and Fashion Mall. God only knows what my Am Ex bill will look like next month! Thank God I love her! Actually, I think $15 craps tables are a little on the insane side...$10 is my limit, I can control my bankroll much better. For cheap craps, I suggest you venture across The Strip (from the Mirage) to the Casino Royale...a genuine dump, but they have a couple cheap craps tables. Have fun!

Bally's sports book on Saturday and Sunday. I LOVE football season!


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Mark from Plano said:


> Just don't tell him your room number...or about that autographed jersey you have up there.


I rented a white Bronco as my getaway car...just in case. I fugured a late-night, slow-speed car chase to the In-And-N-Out Burger off the interstate might be inorder at some point over the weekend.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Oh man...have fun...

My mother and sister just got back, I'm starting to feel the itch myself...hmmmm...I have a few days off comming up...


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

Got to town yesterday. Had a great time. Up and down at the tables (you know how it goes). Played in a poker tournament until about 3:30 in the morning. Haven't gotten much sleep, but sleep is for woosies anyway, right?

Off to dinner shortly.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Mark from Plano said:


> Haven't gotten much sleep, but sleep is for woosies anyway, right?


Exactly...there'll be time to sleep on the flight back...


----------

